# multiple animals



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone ever kept different exotic animals together? (Like Redfoots and hermit crabs... or an iguana and geckos) ... Just curious how it went? Did you use animals from the same continent? Region? ... I've always heard that the disease risk is too great... but I just wanted to know if anyone has ever done it (because I've read about Redfoots and hermit crabs living together just fine)


----------



## Nay (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi I thought there would be a ton of replys on this one. I have no idea but thought it would be interesting reading from the ones who do know. I'll keep looking..I can only invision my RF Jack with a hermit crab, he is so inquisitive he would be following it around all day!! Could be a great youtube video, if I ever did that kind of thing, actually if only I had a clue how to.
Na


----------



## Itort (Jul 7, 2009)

When combining species from the same habitat and region you have take in account size and behavior. For example I have kept redfoot tortoises with hermit crabs, rhinoclemmys turtles, and boa constrictor. The end result was the boa lost the end of his tail, the hermit crabs disappeared at molting, and the torts and turtles got along fine. I know of people who have had similiar experiences with iguanas. I'd love to setup a reptile community but the hard truth is captive enviornments are by their nature confined and the interactions are not always ideal.


----------



## terryo (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm laughing about this Jorean, because I decided to raise some snails for my torts and turts, and thinking I would make an ecologically correct environment , I threw in a tiny, teeny, white African Clawed frog (not enough research on my part). I also put in about 30 or so snails, and a lot of plants. As he grew, he ate every one of the snails and all the plants. I love him now and we named him Ping Pong....and he eats out of my hand. Of course we have no more snails.
When I got Pio, I also got a Three Toed who was exactly the same age. They have been living together now for two years....against much advice. I don't know what will happen in the future as they become older, and most likely my Three Toed will go outside for good soon......did I go off topic, or is this what you were talking about...I have a tendency to ramble sometimes.......


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 30, 2009)

Terry, I just saw this pix. It's hilarious. What am I looking at? Is he swimming, jumping, or dancing in air??

About co-habitating of different reptiles, I understand that snakes and desert tortoises are compatible. Snakes keep the rodents away. We let the baby lizard in the outside where my tort roams. We'll see if they get along. My husband entertains the thought of keeping a desert iguana with our tort but we speculate iguanas need more heat than the tort so we will need to do more reasearch on this.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2009)

When I was younger I tried to keep some frogs and toads with my RES, suffice it to say I no longer have frogs or toads.


----------

